# What is Thomas Newman Doing?



## interoctave (Dec 2, 2011)

Can anyone one tell me, in basic terms, what Thomas Newman is doing in his great film scores? How would you decode his harmonic theory? (i.e., never plays the root, uses lots of fifths, or whatever it is that he does).

He certainly has his own style, and no other composer comes close to it. But what is it? How would you describe his overall approach to his film compositions?


----------



## fantasiom (Dec 2, 2011)

Look up modal writing. He uses a lot of lydian and myxolydian. A lydian scale has a raised 4th (e.g. F# in the key of C). Myxolydian has a flatted 7th (e.g. Bb in the key of C). For instance, listen to "Eve" on the wall-e soundtrack, the use of the raised 4th is very prominent. Hope that helps.


----------



## CouchCow (Dec 2, 2011)

Note that I've only really listened to road to perdition in depth

From what i recall...

- modal writing, particularly modal interchange around a common tonic. Although there's a bit of modal interchange going on if i recall the harmonic structure is similar to a major/minor style i.e. root up/down 5th, usual cadences as opposed to focusing on the key note of a mode

- not much harmonic progression. Cadence's for e.g. in "road to Chicago" is based on increasing chord density, adding on upper partials and resolving into a triad of similar root..basically tension/repose from chord construction as opposed to root progression

- pandiatonic writing, basically using a diatonic/pitch collection without emphasis on a centricity. For reference, think Strinvsky used this in du soleil and Copland has used it multiple-times somewhere or another. Most theory books don't go much into this tho since its pretty hard to define//identify

- Didn't really pay attention to the melodies but they kick ass

- orchestration wise..fauxbourdon on strings

That's what i have noticed...note again its only road to perdition and I could be very very wrong about all these


----------



## interoctave (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, guys. Both of your comments are very helpful...it made a light bulb go off for me.


----------

